# NEW! Deng Interview @ Bulls.com



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> *Bulls.com:*
> What kind of impact do you hope to make your rookie season? Have you set goals for yourself yet?
> 
> *Deng:*
> ...



i really like this guy. 



http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/deng_interview_040708.html


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I like him a lot too. however, he should really tone down the rhetoric a little bit. I like his attitude and I like his confidence, but if he starts the season unable to contribute in a big way right away, or shows typical rookie mental lapses, some of these words may come back to haunt him.

But the kid is OK in my book and I'm glad we got him.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I like him a lot too. however, he should really tone down the rhetoric a little bit. I like his attitude and I like his confidence, but if he starts the season unable to contribute in a big way right away, or shows typical rookie mental lapses, some of these words may come back to haunt him.
> 
> But the kid is OK in my book and I'm glad we got him.


Remember how we used to eat up JayWill's rhetoric too?

Must be a Dookie thing.


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Remember how we used to eat up JayWill's rhetoric too?
> 
> Must be a Dookie thing.


are you saying this is all calculated as a Coach K system thing? :naughty: perish the thought!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice interview. Deng plans on being pretty good right away and plans to accomplish this by working hard. Good plan.

Then again, it's the same thing every summer. We have to dissect what players say, 'cause we can't dissect how they play.

Interesting that Bulls.com has an interview with Deng before they have one with Gordon. Maybe Gordon ain't much of a talker. That's OK by me too.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Elton Brand also had an interveiw much like this about how he plans to try and make an impact and that his goals are going to be high.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

Guys who get an education will actually say whats on their mind. 

How come posters here don't get criticized for their rhetoric?

The man actually has a brain gentlemen...be thankful.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

we ayyynalize things like this more thoroughly than NASA science labs


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Is it just me, or does this kid look like he means business? He sure doesn't look like a 19 year old. Also, looking at him I sense he'll have a certain presence about him on the court. He just looks and sounds like the kind of player who'll command respect quicker than most rookies. I'm glad he's on our team.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Speaking of appearances, both of these guys give you the impression they intend to play big roles in turning things around in Chicago ASAP. I know it's early, but my gut tells me this will be the Bulls best draft since Pippen and Grant. Paxson's signature is now on this team. Hinrich, Gordon, Deng and Skiles are his guys. Sure, its still a work in progress, but these are the guys who most accurately reflect his vision of what a basketball team should be comprised of.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Starting Lineup for your Chicago Studs

*Kirk Hinrich* 










*Ben Gordon* 










*Luol Deng* 










*Tyson Chandler* 










*Eddy Curry* 










Wow some tough guys out there better watch out. Lol you can even find tough pics of EDDY the soft guy on the team. Tyson is the hardest cuz he is always smiling and enjoying himself.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, 

the bliss of off-season. before our players have a chance to disappoint. all is on the up.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of that from a picture? Talk about reading TOO MUCH into something. 

:no:


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post is eerily similar to a thread I once read here.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>E L D R U H M A I</b>!
> 
> This post is eerily similar to a thread I once read here.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WookiesOnRitalin</b>!
> 
> 
> All of that from a picture? Talk about reading TOO MUCH into something.
> ...


Gimme a little more credit than that, will ya? The photo's just a reference point. Its the players themselves I'm excited about.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Luol Deng's gonna help us man, this young man has the right attitude. I don't think this is all talk, I think he's serious about what he's saying. I'm glad he's a Bull


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Eerily Similiar??*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Eerily Similiar*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Eerily Similiar*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Eerily Similiar*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Last Few Posts are dedicated to Wynn ! Although he is not with us he will be in a few minutes.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

BabyBlueSluggs, did you really just compare Deng to a monkey? Have you learned NOTHING from Billy Packer?

A Duke student writing for the Chronicle made the same error this year, referring to Deng grabbing a rebound with his "orangutan arms". It created a huge swarm of controversy around campus and several apologies from the Chronicle.

http://www.sportsbybrooks.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-3734.html


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Eerily Similiar??*



> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!


this is not an acceptable comparison , you need to grow the **** up.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Okay monkey business aside, Deng really does have some long condor arms. He could surprise on defense this year IMO.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Okay monkey business aside, Deng really does have some long condor arms. He could surprise on defense this year IMO.


LoL other notable Bulls in the rebuilding eras with monkey arms.

Elton Brand











Trenton Hassell










So our last 2 monkey men have been a ROY and a nice defensive player.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

wow wow, sorry just making fun of people saying that these guys mean bussiness sorry. Its a joke on the eerily similiar thread sorry.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I dont like the serious stuff that much though. Look at michael jordan he had a smile on his face and well look how he turned out. Tyson Chandler is always smiling too, he was injured last year so dont use the he is bad excuse. He is a top rebounder in the league and can put up decent stats.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

What's the big deal about a monkey comparison? It's not like he was trying to be racist. You have to admit Deng does kinda look like a monkey.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> What's the big deal about a monkey comparison? It's not like he was trying to be racist. You have to admit Deng does kinda look like a monkey.


thank you someone with some sense, its a joke dont take it to serious.

If it makes you happy I changed most to them to players Deng should try to achieve greatness of.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

lol it doesn't take too much common sense to realize you were spoofing Bullhawk's (lol) post about Hinrich's similarity to Paxson. I guess some guys just can't take a joke. :no:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> lol it doesn't take too much common sense to realize you were spoofing Bullhawk's (lol) post about Hinrich's similarity to Paxson. I guess some guys just can't take a joke. :no:


i know, im suprised that a monkey would get noticed more as a comparison rather then to a dead cow skull ??? but thats just how all the genuises work i guess.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

yeah and when the suns spoofed oliver miller's obesity it went over real well in a gorilla suit.

if you 2 cant understand what was wrong with it , i suggest you find some black people , spoof them with primates and then , if you are still conscience come back to the computer and speak about it.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Oh Jesus, you're making a big deal out of nothing. He was making a joke, and you can't deny Luol Deng looks like a monkey. Nothing racist there but he does bear resemblance. I hate when people bring up this racist bullcrap all the time. No wonder society can't move forward when every ten seconds someone yells racism. What a joke. I hate how everything has to be politically correct. If BabyBlueSlugga wants to post a picture comparing Luol Deng to a monkey he has every right in the world to do so. He wasn't generalizing about African-Americans in an offensive way, he was making a comical (and somewhat true) comparison about one individual that you took completely out of context. I'm not racist by any stretch of the imagination but crap like this just really pisses me off.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

happygrinch, never thought I'd say this, but I'm with you on this one. I don't think these guys meant it to be racist, but they've gotta understand that it is still ignorant.

You simply never, never compare a black person to a monkey. ever. It's like hitting a girl. You just don't do it. It's extremely offensive. If you don't believe, please go back and read that link I provided about the orangutan arms.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

did you two lenny bruce wannabe's go out and find some black people and spoof them with ape humor?

i bet you didn't, and wont ever.

its weird that in the warped mind of the I assume young and ignorant that because someone nearly 6 months ago comapred john paxson to kirk hinrich , that you two believe its ok to copy the same joke only this time substitute another player and age old racial stereotype and think its funny.

and the topper is to try and lecture me on what is and is not accpetable about the "joke" being made. You 2 dont know **** about what you are talking about. but the least you can do until you do is keep your trap shut about it.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Deng really does have some long condor arms.


 
I think I speak for all bird lovers when I say I find this analogy to be very low brow..

:laugh: 

All kidding aside, I actually think that picture of Deng resembles Linton Johnson more then anything.
And maybe its just me, but doesn't Gordon look pissed as hell?

Oh, the offseason, where else could we analyze one random picture from a practice in such detail?


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> did you two lenny bruce wannabe's go out and find some black people and spoof them with ape humor?
> 
> i bet you didn't, and wont ever.
> ...


I don't think it's up to you to determine whether the joke was appropriate or not. It's up to whoever put up the pictures. If he wants to put up pictures comparing someone to a monkey he has every right in the world to. I know it's an old racial stereotype and black people take offense to it so don't call me ignorant and say I don't know **** about this discussion. I'd wager to say I'm a good deal smarter than you. 

How is saying Luol Deng looks like a monkey any different than saying Hinrich was unathletic? They're both racial stereotypes; racism works both ways. If you had a problem with the joke just ignore it. To take offense to something that stupid is some Black Panther/Jesse Jackson ****.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> did you two lenny bruce wannabe's go out and find some black people and spoof them with ape humor?
> 
> i bet you didn't, and wont ever.
> ...


How you kids fail to see the obvious racist connotation is beyond me. Please drop this discussion because neither of you are helping your cause by attempting to justify it. Whether your intentions were to offend or not is irrelevant; the result was offensive. 

Imagine had someone shown a picture of Hinrich next to a saltine, or Yao next to an eggroll, or Carlos Arroyo next to a bottle of ***** and Span. Are things a little clearer now?

I know it's not my place to lecture, but this hit a sore spot.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think it's up to you to determine whether the joke was appropriate or not. It's up to whoever put up the pictures. If he wants to put up pictures comparing someone to a monkey he has every right in the world to. I know it's an old racial stereotype and black people take offense to it so don't call me ignorant and say I don't know **** about this discussion. I'd wager to say I'm a good deal smarter than you.
> ...


so its not up to me to decide whether a joke is appropiate or not...its up to whoever puts the joke out there to decide.

so why dont you continue this little discussion on what is proper by proving me wrong and put up and go ahead and put up any bunch of racial stereotype imaginable .Go ahead throw some comedy together with jews and swastikas, asians and bad driving, mullatos and zebras, whatever floats your boat, and then of course tell how right you for doing it because its you thats making the joke.

and lets not forget the gem from your 2nd paragraph in which you basically say because some people say kirk hinrich is unathletic that makes it alright to slur other races.

yeah ....you are smarter than me ...my 4 year old niece knows 2 wrongs dont make a right , but a rocket scientist like yourself has yet to figure it out.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> How you kids fail to see the obvious racist connotation is beyond me. Please drop this discussion because neither of you are helping your cause by attempting to justify it. Whether your intentions were to offend or not is irrelevant; the result was offensive.
> ...


thank you. not to mention they hijacked a perfectly good thread about deng. 

it's no joke. the monkey picture was uncalled for. and yes, it is racist.

end of discussion.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Eerily Similiar*

















Is that not racist then?

The only way something like that is seen as racist is because people like sp00k, happygrinch, and mizenkay make it rasict.

The biggest form of racism is making just pure NON RACIST jokes into a racist joke because you are going to see everything as racist. Maybe the world would be a lot better place if people DIDN'T make a big deal about little things that aren't racist and didn't mean any hate towards anyone. 

Maybe if you didnt break it down on the colors of the persons skin then it wouldn't matter who you compared to a monkey, especially when just spoofing something. Maybe you should just view all people equally, and before you all say that you do then why would it be ok to compare a white person to a monkey and not a black person. You guys worry to much about skin color way to much, because frankly it does not matter at all.

deranged40 obviously has a brain and is not a racist. He can take a joke and that is a good quality.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks more to me like these two are in shock about the offensive scheme they're expected to fit into.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

> Is that not racist then?
> 
> The only way something like that is seen as racist is because people like sp00k, happygrinch, and mizenkay make it rasict.
> 
> ...


BabyBlue, your ignorance is mind-boggling. You just keep digging yourself a deeper hole. You should've just apologized and been done with it.

Are you simply unaware of the connotation that "monkey" has to a black person. It is every bit as demeaning as the N word. Every bit.

Billy Packer once called Allen Iverson a "tough, little monkey" during a telecast and had to issue an on-air apology minutes later. If "monkey" wasn't offensive, why would he have to issue an apology?

Why did Deng's arms being called "orangutan-like" create such a controversy this year if being compared to a monkey/ape was not offensive?

I don't think you meant intended your comparison to be offensive, but I think it demonstrates your ignorance. You should seriously educate yourself so that you don't continue to say things like this in the future.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

sorry if i offended anyone in this thread, even though obviously i didnt mean too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.democratandchronicle.com/news/forprint/0923521SO9F_lons23_news.shtml

Radio host punished for words

(September 23, 2003) — A local conservative radio host was suspended for two days Monday after he made on-air comments that alluded to Rochester’s African-American mayor as a “monkey” and “orangutan.” 

Bob Lonsberry, midday talk show host with WHAM-AM (1180), apologized during a two-minute taped message at the beginning of his show Monday before a guest host took over. 

“I mean neither the mayor nor anyone else any personal harm or insult,” said Lonsberry, whose statement was replayed at the end of the three-hour show. 

“And I would certainly apologize for any interpretation of my words which would appear to be racist. I am not a racist. But then racism is in the eye of the beholder, not in the heart of the speaker.”


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> But then racism is in the eye of the beholder, not in the heart of the speaker.”





Which sums up this whole argument pretty nicely. End it now. :|


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who said that cuz that is dead on. If you do something like we did its not racist, but people that say it is make it racist while i didnt make it racist by posting the pics.

END OF DISCUSSION


----------

